# Help with new glofish tetras



## Rangerbob86 (Jan 10, 2014)

I just got three new glofish tetras. They are the only fish in my new (cycled) 20 gallon tank. Everything seemed fine on day one, but now after two days, I have some concerns. One of them barely swims around, won't eat, and has a white lump on its side. I'm worried he won't make it much longer. The other two are very active, but one constantly chases the other into the same corner and when he tries to swim out, he gets chased back in and nipped at. Do I need to do anything at this point? I wasn't sure if three would be enough but I didn't want to overload my new tank right off the bat. Any help would be appreciated! 

Water conditions seem fine...No ammonia or nitrite and minimal nitrate. 78 degrees Fahrenheit, 8 gh, 3 kh, 7.4 ph.

Also, when I referred to a fish as "he" above, I really have no idea what sex any of them are...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

How much decoration do you have? All shoaling fish like decoration to hide in when they feel the need. With only 3 you're bound to have aggression issues like you are seeing. By the way, GloFish are GM Danios not Tetras so their requirements are very different as far as water chemistry goes. If you lower the temperature, they'll appreciate it more, Danios are generally colder water fish along with Minnows and Goldfish. Danios typically are good in the range of 64-76 so 78 while it is fine, it's in the high range so if you lower the temp to 70 degree's they're more likely to be happier.

However the white bump could mean a few things. Could you cup him and take some pictures for us to see?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Glofish now come as danios, tetras and barbs.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh that's right, I forgot about the White Skirts. I was thinking only of the Zebras.

Which barbs are they using??


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Tiger barbs IIRC.

Cichlids are next I bet.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahh yep. See I always avert my eyes when I come to the GloFish tanks haha.


----------



## Rangerbob86 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I have a few decorative plants but could get some more. I'll do that.

Would you recommend more fish? Whether they be glofish tetras, another type of tetra, or something else altogether? I don't want to stress them out, but I though I should start with a lower number and see how the bioload is.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You should be fine with those numbers as you are correct; better to add fish slowly over time to let the bacteria catch up with them unless you did a Fish-Less Cycle in which case you would add all or most of the fish you want at one time because you grow a lot more bacteria by using an alternate ammonia source (i.e. fish-in cycle could produce around 2.0ppm of ammonia, I'm sure they produce more depending on the fish, this is just an example. And then with pure ammonia, Fish-Less cycling, you could dose at 5.0 ppm and have more bacteria in the end which means you could put more fish in right away)


----------

